

OAuth 2.0 for Google APIs (contact, calendar and docs) - way66
http://googleappsdeveloper.blogspot.com/2011/03/oauth-20-for-apps-apis.html

======
way66
This is a great news because OAuth 2.0 is much easier for developers to
implement. Documentation can be found at :
<http://code.google.com/apis/accounts/docs/OAuth2.html>

